# Wildlife carer -need help with rehoming 2 pigeons



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm just wanting to pick your brains or see if anyone else can help me. I agreed to take on some pigeons and rear them prior to being licenced. This is something clearly we are not meant to do. Two of the birds I raised managed to find their way home after release and have stayed. The difficulty I am having is that having these birds in my pen stops me from continuing to provide care to wildlife which is very distressing to me. I do not have a large block so have limited space for wildlife. I would love to know of anything I could try or anyone who might have capacity to take these guys on so I can continue to do my thing and rescue wildlife. I do not want these birds being harmed in anyway.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
could you provide your location so we can see what members are around that area and might be able to take these 2 little guys.


----------



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thankyou. I live in Central Victoria in Australia - Bendigo.


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Bec, thanks for helping these little guys, even though it seems to be causing you a lot of trouble and stress now. 

What you could perhaps try is a soft release method - get the little guys integrated with an existing (feral) flock. Once they are part of the flock they are less likely to come back home to you I would think. There is a description of soft release somewhere else on this forum, let me know if you cannot find it and I will dig it up for your. I am assuming they are feral pigeons? Or are they homing pigeons?

To be honest, I do not think there are many people in Australia caring for pigeons, so I am not sure what your chances are of finding somebody close to you to take them - but I might be wrong in that regard. 
I would be happy to take them from you, as I am in the process of soft-releasing a youngster into an existing flock myself (1 or 3 does not matter in the amount of effort required I think), but I am in Canberra.... Bendigo is quite some distance away...


----------



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Id be more than happy to travel to rellocate them or even have them trasported via plane as long as they were going to an ok place. Would your plan be to release them? I did release them with a feral flock in a group of 4 - 2 stayed the others came back - I tried this several times and they beat me home!! It worries me as they sit on top of the pen where cats etc. can get them so I put them back in the pen and I've left the door open for whole days etc and they will not go. My avian vet assures me they would not do well if released.


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, I would eventually release them. I am unfortunately not in a situation in which I can keep pet pigeons. I try to help injured or sick pigeons if I find them, and re-rehabilitate them if I can, but eventually they do have to go back to the wild. 

How old are your little guys? I am also wondering, when you released them with the flock did you use a hard release (drive out to the flock and release them), or a soft release (spend a week or two taking the birds out to the flock daily in a wire cage, getting the flock to feed around the cage so the caged and wild pigeons get used to each other, and the caged birds are part of and accepted by the flock before you release them). I think with a soft release they are more likely to stay with their buddies after release then with a hard release.. Their survival chances are also a lot higher with a soft release, as they have the flock to learn from and protect them. 

Having said that, soft releases are a lot harder to do - as I am finding out with my own youngster now... But we will get there eventually. 

Did your avian vet give a reason as to why she or he thinks that your two pigeons will not fare well if released back into the wild?
Where their parents ferals?


----------



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there, the avian specialist who actually specialises in pigeons didn't really say specifically - I just presumed it was because they were hand reared - altho as a wildlife carer we hand raise a lot of birds and release them. I drove up to where there is a feral flock and released them - I can't really soft release anything here due to having so many magpies and would worry about leaving them in a cage somewhere as there would be cats, people etc. that could harm them. I tried releasing them a number of times with the same feral flock but they would circle in the air and return home. After the first release they took 2 days to return home but after that it's pretty much straight away. The other two never came back - one was an adult that was injured so was a wild bird initially anyway and it seemed to befriend one of the baby one's. It's hard to say how old they are cause I have a shocking memory but would definately be under 6mths. There is a boy and a girl - she's started laying eggs which I'm removing. Altho I hand raised them and they were very friendly they aren't anymore. I'm happy for them to be released in a way that would make them have a good chance in the wild or for them to be pet birds. Do you think if you took them they would have a good chance of making it? I feel really guilty as they clearly want to live here and don't want to set them up to fail but by me keeping them here for 15yrs it prevents me from saving countless other birds and I can't help but wonder why they would not be happier in the wild than in a small pen...


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

Soft release does not involve just putting them with the flock in a cage and leaving them there for the day... It means you put them in a wire cage (so they can see out of it easily and interact with other pigeons easily), taking them out to the feral flock and putting them down with the flock, then feeding the flock around the cage. The ferals will interact with the caged pigeons through the wire bars of the cage. When the ferals are done eating, you pick up the cage and take the pigeons home again. They are supervised all the time, so there is no danger of cats, magpies, humans etc. This needs to be done for a week or two. When caged and feral pigeons accept and interact with each other after that time it is probably safe to open the cage door one day.
Like I said - it is a lot harder to do, as it takes a lot more time and input from the releaser. If the ferals are uncomfortable with you being too close, then take a bit of a distance, but make sure you can ALWAYS supervise them. Otherwise, you are right, it is just too dangerous to leave them out there in a cage on their own. 
Also see the thread about 'to release or not to release' in the 'wild pigeon' section. 

If you are able to try a soft release into the feral flock, it is probably preferable for the pigeons. They know your area quite well by now, and once they understand they have pigeon buddies in the ferals, they will probably prefer to stay with them instead of coming home to you - you did mention they are already not that tame anymore. 

If not, then I am still happy to take them if you can find a way to get them here.. However, I cannot guarantee anything once I release them - which I will do when I think they are ready. I will put in every effort I can to make the release as safe as possible, and give them as good a chance as I can, but I do not know about survival chances after release. I do know 'soft release' gives them a much better chance than 'hard release', but I do not have any numbers on survival after release for you unfortunately. I do not think anybody ever really researched that. 
I am a little concerned that, as they are already mature, they might be very attached to Bendigo now. If they try to fly 'home' from Canberra, I am pretty sure they do not stand much of a chance of making it - they are not trained homing pigeons, and it is at least 500-600 km isn't it? If not more... That is also one of the reasons I asked if their parents were ferals or homing pigeons. If their parents were homing pigeons, you won't be able to have them released into the wild in another city - they are already mature and will always return home. If their parents were feral, it might work. 

Is there anybody else on this forum who has any experience with releasing mature pigeons in another city than they grew up in?


----------



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

The mother pigeons were feral - they were disturbed by construction in town in a building somewhere - they were probably about 3-4weeks old when I got them. Ah I'm really not sure what the best thing is - I was hoping there would be people who kept them as pets anywhere and I am happy to pay for and arrange any transport. I'm also happy to consider a soft release option but worried about them possibly trying to return home - I don't understand any of this and although I need to have them gone from here I don't want to set them up to fail. I understand there are risks but want these as reduced as possible. I do not have the time, experience or places that would be suitable for soft release so if this is the only option out there it would be great if you could take them. Whilst doing the release would you get a sense of whether the birds were integrating with the flock and would then be less likely to try to fly home?


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

I must admit I am relatively new at soft releasing pigeons as well... I am trying with my own youngster to get her soft released into an existing flock, but it is still a bit of a learning curve for me (and the pigeons as well, no doubt!) I have heard though that they do better when released in a group, so in that case I guess 3 pigeons is better than 1 (mine) or 2 (yours). 

I am afraid I will not know about the birds until they are released...The main experience I have is with pet homing pigeons my parents used to have - and these could never be relocated as adults because they would always go 'home' again. Ferals do not have as strong a homing instinct though. 

I would be able to observe the birds and see if they were accepted by and accepting of the feral pigeons. This should be enough for my youngster, as this is a truly feral little bird, and once she integrates into a flock I am pretty sure she will stay with them. I think it should be enough for yours, but I am not an expert. 

If you prefer them to be pets, you could place an add (online or in the newspaper) for two pet pigeons. There must be people out there who keep pet pigeons, it is probably just a matter of finding them.

Just out of curiosity, why can't you be a licensed wildlife carer if you have pigeons (pigeons are wildlife as well...)?


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anybody out there have experience with releasing mature feral pigeons back into the wild (into an existing flock), in another city (500-600 km away) than they grew up in? Is this possible, or is there the risk that they would try to fly back home?


----------



## Rebecca101 (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't keep the pigeons as they are taking up pens used for wildlife. Also when you are a licenced wildlife carer you sign a declaration advising you will not 'harbour' or care for any non-native wildlife.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

My experience with releasing a rehabbed feral was that he would not have anything to do with it! lol
He flew back in my house multiple times no matter how many other pigeons were around. My soft release attempt was just as much of a fail. I left the loft open, and he just hung around in my trees close by when not in the loft. I finally just let him stay =)
I would take them if I weren't so far =(


----------



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

Where abouts are you? I would do anything to get them to a good home.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I am all the way in Southern California


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

I do know of one lady in Queensland who is? used to be? on this forum. At the time she sounded like she had a system going in which she rescued birds and released them from her backyard - they were allowed to hang around. She had feeders out for them, and looked after them. Something like that might be good for your birds, Bec. 
I am not sure if she is reading this thread, or if she is even still on the forum. Her user name was Bella_F.... She has been very supportive of my pigeon rescue/release efforts in the past. You could try looking up her profile and sending her a private message.. Perhaps she can help? It sounds like you would be willing and able to ship the birds some distance away. 

Like I said, I am happy to take your birdies, and give them the best chance I can when I release them (hoping they would not try to fly back to Bendigo), but I just cannot keep them around my house. It is too dangerous around my house for little pigeons, and I do not have the right setup to keep pet birds.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

That sounds like an awesome set up with the feeders in the back. I wish I could have an open loft like that, But I have wayyy to many hawks, dogs and mean people around for that. I also have kings now that can't be let out to fly so I have my huge loft and then an outside attached aviary. 
My birds get out every now and then, fly around for a few moments and then right back into the loft so I don't think they mind lol 
Release of a wild bird is always the best outcome if possible, but as far as I am (I don't think shipping would be possible) But I am always welcoming birds in need if that is what you wish to do. Just let me know 
Bless you all and your piji loving hearts


----------



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I agree, allowing birds to remain in the yard sounds ideal. Like as has already been mentioned that works better in some areas than in others. I returned the birds to the pen due to the high danger they were in-they were sleeping etc. on the top of the pen and there are lots of cats next door as well as very territorial magpies and wattle birds. It makes all of my wildlife releases very hard and does not allow me a soft release from home or keeping them nearby. Can you please tell me how I should go about finding the lady you spoke of.


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

Best thing to try is to find her profile, using her username, and then sending her a message directly - her profile will allow you to do that. 
No guarantee she can/will help though, or that she comes back to the forum regularly - but it is worth a try..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could try listing them in the adoption thread and state in the title where you are..that may get the Aussie members to take a look and if you can post a pic of the birds that helps with the ahhh factor..lol.. good luck.. your such a caring person and that is nice to see.


----------

